# 2016-2017 "the ignorance has started"



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 5, 2016)

Never in my life have I seen the pure ignorance in duck hunting. Between hail calling at divers and shooting at ducks well out of range. It's turning into a circus show and getting more and more entertaining to say the least.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 5, 2016)

Im really glad i dont have to hunt around stuff like that. Id probably be in jail. Ive never even had it that bad in fl although i dont make it there as often as id like. Hopefully it phases out the next several years as the fad dies and the new hunters hunting for fb and youtube views goes away.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 5, 2016)

Bro ham... It didn't start during the 16-17 season that's for sure.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Dec 5, 2016)

Its not going anywhere. Especially when articles like this are published http://www.gon.com/hunting/altamaha-wma-coming-off-best-duck-season-ever


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 5, 2016)

It's been going on for quite a few years now.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 5, 2016)

The river system is Usually crowded with hunters but you can usually get away from the crowds it seems like this year everybody is within spitting distance it kinda sucks.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 5, 2016)

Lack of water has hunters piled up. Don't worry most of them will sleep in after they come home empty handed a few mornings


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 5, 2016)

That's what I'm hoping. I'm not worried eventually they will all quit when there mallard decoys and there calling dont work like they want on the divers they set up on


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 5, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Bro ham... It didn't start during the 16-17 season that's for sure.



This


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 6, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> This



that


----------



## triton196 (Dec 6, 2016)

ive been thinking eventually theyll get tired of never killing anything but dang if it dont seem like more and more every year


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2016)

How do you think I feel 55 years of duck hunting and all you guys show in my spots. That's right 55 years. I got decoys socks and guns older than everybody here but Muducker


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2016)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> Its not going anywhere. Especially when articles like this are published http://www.gon.com/hunting/altamaha-wma-coming-off-best-duck-season-ever


Give me a break it has not been a secret forever. I pulled over the dike at Rhett's in 1978


----------



## b rad (Dec 7, 2016)

yea nothing like duck hunters blowing pass you sneaking up on a gator on the Altamaha messing up your hunt


----------



## jasper181 (Dec 7, 2016)

This is the reason I stay away from crowded places, it is a show in most places.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2016)

I've been seeing duck hunters do dumb things since back in the 60's.  Why, I've done a couple of dumb things myself.

I've seen rich people on plantations do dumb things.  I've seen rednecks on the river do dumb things.  I've seen professionals do dumb things.  I've seen guides do dumb things.

The allure of this sport flows and ebbs.  When it gets real cold, both the skeeters and the newbies get scarce.  New hunters are a good thing and a bad thing.  If we don't keep getting new hunters, we soon won't have enough hunters to make it worth anything to anyone to try to improve habitat or gear.  If we do have new hunters, they are going to be irritating at times.

Just remember, ignorance can be cured, but stupidity stays for life!


----------



## pine floor (Dec 7, 2016)

Just head to the west ands see the real stupidity. Just sayin.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 7, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I've been seeing duck hunters do dumb things since back in the 60's.  Why, I've done a couple of dumb things myself.
> 
> I've seen rich people on plantations do dumb things.  I've seen rednecks on the river do dumb things.  I've seen professionals do dumb things.  I've seen guides do dumb things.
> 
> ...



Muddy, you getting soft in your old age?


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Muddy, you getting soft in your old age?



I didn't say don't run the dingleberries over when they get stuck in the run!


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 11, 2016)

Went yesterday morning to a spot we had scouted on the river. Before shooting light hand burds everywhere. 10 minutes before shooting light we hear someone tromping through  the woods. Two guys come walking in 20 yards from us and throw 2 dozen decoys beside our spread and start using goose and mallard calls.... the river around us sounded like a war zone. We got one bird. They said they knew what they were doing and geese attract wood ducks


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 11, 2016)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Went yesterday morning to a spot we had scouted on the river. Before shooting light hand burds everywhere. 10 minutes before shooting light we hear someone tromping through  the woods. Two guys come walking in 20 yards from us and throw 2 dozen decoys beside our spread and start using goose and mallard calls.... the river around us sounded like a war zone. We got one bird. They said they knew what they were doing and geese attract wood ducks



Well that's a new one


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 11, 2016)

I could kill a limit of gooses at a 2 acre pond at my dads.  They come in every evening.  I have counted as many as 32 or 33 coming in.


----------



## jakebuddy (Dec 11, 2016)

Geese, and yes after legal shooting light.


----------



## pine floor (Dec 11, 2016)

Yea, me too, that is why I do not hunt here on public. 

Go west, west and more west. Just sayin.

PF


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 11, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Well that's a new one



You learn a lot from 2 15 year olds with 42 calls on a lanyard and a mixture of coot, geese, and mallard spread...


----------



## CaptPaul (Dec 11, 2016)

i spose it just makes all of us who wanna kill ducks work harder, call better, and make sure things are brushed in well.    

There's alot of dumb people out there not just in duck hunting,   we are just fortunate enough to have dumb people who want to wake up early, i agree with what has been said before.  It's a phase for most of these folks.   But i'll also share a thought that has given me some peace when a youngster who does all the awful stuff sets up close to me.  "Maybe duck hunting will keep this kid from being a thief or a murderer".    I don't know if its true for all of them, but I like to think that they mean well.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 11, 2016)

CaptPaul said:


> i spose it just makes all of us who wanna kill ducks work harder, call better, and make sure things are brushed in well.
> 
> There's alot of dumb people out there not just in duck hunting,   we are just fortunate enough to have dumb people who want to wake up early, i agree with what has been said before.  It's a phase for most of these folks.   But i'll also share a thought that has given me some peace when a youngster who does all the awful stuff sets up close to me.  "Maybe duck hunting will keep this kid from being a thief or a murderer".    I don't know if its true for all of them, but I like to think that they mean well.




I agree. These not so much. They were the entitles "I can do what I want younger crowd" they had a group
Of friends hunting behind us that sounded like a small war zone. We'd hear 10-15 shots. Finally we asked how many there were. It was 2 kids. They said they didn't have to have plugs because they're on private land and the game warden won't ticket younger kids.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 12, 2016)

I've already seen more acts of ignorance and arrogance this year in 3 hunts than I have in 10 years of hunting. Between sky busting and horrible calling, poorly made blinds that flair everything within miles. I'm about to start fishing with a shotgun in the boat and make it easier


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 12, 2016)

They got to learn. You live in a time when you can buy it all and not have to work at it. When I was your age you built and made just about everything you hunted with, now you can buy it all. Some of these young hunters define themselves as tuff guys by being duck hunters. You see the ad that has the hunter with his face painted and the matching camo with the dog in the blowing snow storm.  That means I'm tuff and that's why you have what you have today.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 12, 2016)

You are still young your self. You will see allot more if you stay at it. I had been duck hunting for 30 years when you were born


----------



## Mr Warren (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey Guys,
  I've never posted here before, so please bear with an old duck hunter for a bit. 
  I grew up hunting the marshes of Lake Erie, in Michigan, from the Ohio border to the mouth of the Detroit River. starting in the mid 1950's. The sunday hunters and sky busters were real bad even back then. It got so we had to be in our spot by no later than 3 am. And then the jerks would park a boat on the beach and walk in with no decoys and stand in the cattails right where our ducks would swing and cut us off every time. It finally got so bad it was like a war zone out there and it wasn't worth killing somebody in order to hunt ducks. That was when my buddies and I quit marsh hunting altogether and got into layout shooting in open water out in the big lake. It was a dirty shame because the marsh shooting was our first love and what we had all grown up on and knew best. Plus - it was a lot more expensive to get a layout outfit. Had to have 2 boats a lot more decoys and you couldn't do it alone. Had to have at least 2 guys. That was tough for me because I had mostly hunted alone. 
  I'm almost 80 yrs. old now and my arthritis wont let me shoot any more but I really enjoy reading about your adventures. Good to know there are still some guys out there as hard core as we were.


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 12, 2016)

Mr Warren said:


> Hey Guys,
> I've never posted here before, so please bear with an old duck hunter for a bit.
> I grew up hunting the marshes of Lake Erie, in Michigan, from the Ohio border to the mouth of the Detroit River. starting in the mid 1950's. The sunday hunters and sky busters were real bad even back then. It got so we had to be in our spot by no later than 3 am. And then the jerks would park a boat on the beach and walk in with no decoys and stand in the cattails right where our ducks would swing and cut us off every time. It finally got so bad it was like a war zone out there and it wasn't worth killing somebody in order to hunt ducks. That was when my buddies and I quit marsh hunting altogether and got into layout shooting in open water out in the big lake. It was a dirty shame because the marsh shooting was our first love and what we had all grown up on and knew best. Plus - it was a lot more expensive to get a layout outfit. Had to have 2 boats a lot more decoys and you couldn't do it alone. Had to have at least 2 guys. That was tough for me because I had mostly hunted alone.
> I'm almost 80 yrs. old now and my arthritis wont let me shoot any more but I really enjoy reading about your adventures. Good to know there are still some guys out there as hard core as we were.



What a shame. I never setup within 200 yards even though I think in most cases 150 is respectable. I make it a point to not be that guy or succumb to the crowd. Not to derail this thread but feel free to post a new thread and speak up. Welcome to the forums and I know many of us would love to hear some of your stories.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 12, 2016)

I know for fact it is just as bad in Florida and worse in Kentucky.  The best I've seen so far is the Youtube video where the guy is on a public marsh some place up north.  He has no decoys other than 6 robo ducks.  He is sitting in his jon boat in the middle of the 6 robo ducks.  No cover, not covered up, just him and his robo ducks.  Thought I'd seen it all until then.  Never pulled the trigger.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 12, 2016)

Late hunters and folks setting up on you is not new. I understand what 101 is talking about but if you hunt on public land it is going to happen


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 12, 2016)

I had a first happen yesterday. We were setup and had the blind built by 5:45a. The day before 2 guys built a blind 250-275 yds from us. Closer than I like but at least they didn't get directly down wind like many do. Sunday morning we see running lights heading toward that blind. I turn on a light to let them know we were in the area. The boat circles the blind and then heads directly to us. 

I wasn't going to shine him unless he was going to get in our decoys. The guy idles up and shuts off his motor and says "Good morning, am I too close to you? my depth perception is not good in the dark." I say good morning, if you are a decoy hunter, don't sky bust and let birds work you will be fine. He said "great, sounds like y'all hunt like I do. Have a great hunt and good luck."


Me and my partner nearly fell out of the boat..... Poor guy after being so nice he only got 1 shot all morning and we lucked up and were on the X. I'm sure he marked our spot when he left LOL.


We did see a kid sitting in his boat with no cover sitting about 60 yds from his decoys. he never fired a shot either....


----------



## Georgia Duck Hunter (Dec 12, 2016)

It's a crazy year for sure.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 13, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> They got to learn. You live in a time when you can buy it all and not have to work at it. When I was your age you built and made just about everything you hunted with, now you can buy it all. Some of these young hunters define themselves as tuff guys by being duck hunters. You see the ad that has the hunter with his face painted and the matching camo with the dog in the blowing snow storm.  That means I'm tuff and that's why you have what you have today.



Tha's a Benelli ad in the magazines. That's why i shoot remington and beretta. They show guys in shorts on tailgates with the dog. You know, not so tough.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 13, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Tha's a Benelli ad in the magazines. That's why i shoot remington and beretta. They show guys in shorts on tailgates with the dog. You know, not so tough.



Great reason not to shoot a particular gun....because of the ad.  Same types of ads for just about every type of gear, clothing, and gun out there.  Even dog food has ads like this.  If it goes boom consistently, keeps me warm, or helps my dogs fetch more ducks, I'll use it.  (And that's why I got a benelli when they came out and proved themselves). I've noticed that a lot of companies use the same guy in the ads.  Long hair, beard....the photographer's name is Lee Kjos.  And I'm almost positive that's his son in he pics.  I've seen him on benelli, rig em right, and others.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 13, 2016)

I don't hunt public water till late season try to avoid the early bird crowd. I've found week of Christmas to the end of season best add below freezing temps you might have the place to your self if u have a nice boat an access to big lake. Seems late season An real cold temps in ga folks like to stay home. Avoid lots of ignorant folks this way. Opening weeks on a decent public spot gets rough/dangerous quick sometimes


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 13, 2016)

It's all about image. Young men that duck hunt want to be the tuff guy. Out in the weather, fighting the elements to kill ducks. Like I said it's about ego. Not about the hunt. I go and sometimes I don't kill a thing but I do have a great time. Back in my day in the profession I was in I was judged on how good I was at what I did. These young guys
Seem to have something to prove.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm not surprised, I grew up in North Mississippi learned duck hunting thru trail and a lot of error. Just not enough ducks here to learn that way for the masses new to duck hunting.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 13, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> It's all about image. Young men that duck hunt want to be the tuff guy. Out in the weather, fighting the elements to kill ducks. Like I said it's about ego. Not about the hunt. I go and sometimes I don't kill a thing but I do have a great time. Back in my day in the profession I was in I was judged on how good I was at what I did. These young guys
> Seem to have something to prove.



I know plenty of old fellas who its all about the image and ego as well. 

Fighting the elements is part of the hunt to me. When I think about a duck hunt I think about ice and snow and brutal conditions. That's what all the great stories seemed to entail so that is my mental image.

We are still judged by how well we do too. Just like the guys who used to self patrol and check the hunters coming out of Rhetts. It's always been about ego and being better than someone else for many. 

I can also appreciate a good sunrise as part of the hunt and the company in my blind with me. For many tho its all about getting the face painted selfie. People have always looked for their place in society. That won't ever change.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 14, 2016)

I've gotten too old for the ego trip and would prefer to be comfortable when I hunt, but I don't let that set the days I hunt.  I just love the camaraderie in the blind, the sound of wings, watching the sunrise and seeing a duck get fooled by my plastic imitations.  I also enjoy going to different places to hunt and people watch.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 14, 2016)

I go to make piles and you can call that what you want. I rarely post a picture anymore so I don't do it for the "pics" as some would say. It is sort of an unhealthy obsession or atleast my wife sees it that way......  The more you go the more you learn. You will very rarely see my boat on public waters in GA. Camping out for ringnecks and redheads just ain't at the top of my list of things to do. Some may think I am arrogant and a know it all on here, BUT you will NEVER hear of a story where I set up to close to someone or ruined someone's hunt. I have literally not hunted at all because someone was where I wanted to be and I knew it was a waste of time to set up elsewhere. With as much as I go hunting my time is valuable. If I am heading away from the wife I am going to make it worth it or I will stay at home until the conditions or birds get right. I have travelled all over duck hunting and the ignorance is everywhere. The main differences between here and other places are bird numbers and the number of people. A lot of western states have no where near the population of GA and a lot more birds and habitat. This spreads idiots out instead of packing them all onto 3 or 4 major lakes that aren't worth hunting to start with. When you pack a bunch of rednecks into a few places with few birds your result will be the same almost every time.


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 14, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> The main differences between here and other places are bird numbers and the number of people. A lot of western states have no where near the population of GA and a lot more birds and habitat. This spreads idiots out instead of packing them all onto 3 or 4 major lakes that aren't worth hunting to start with. When you pack a bunch of rednecks into a few places with few birds your result will be the same almost every time.



THIS. And I will also add that the increased number of people year after year has made our dismal bird population even worse. There actually was a time when Clark's Hill was actually worth the gas and there was a time when you could kill more than a pair of woodies at dyars. A lot more in fact. The PEOPLE have made it worse. I strongly believe that we actually do have decent places that could hold a decent number of migratory birds. Not anywhere near what the western states have but it could be a lot better than it is if you eliminated 90% of the people. Why on earth would any birds stay on a body of water where there are more people than birds shooting at them, boats driving around all afternoon "scouting" running them up every hour, etc.? I have places I hunted where many years ago we could limit out on mallards (that's right, limits of mallards in GA) that I have not even seen a single duck in this year. Nothing's changed other than development and about 90% more people hunting the area. Seems logical to think that the people are the problem.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 14, 2016)

The Fever said:


> I know plenty of old fellas who its all about the image and ego as well.
> 
> Fighting the elements is part of the hunt to me. When I think about a duck hunt I think about ice and snow and brutal conditions. That's what all the great stories seemed to entail so that is my mental image.
> 
> ...


 I fought in three wars , I know what tuff is.
The other guy has something to prove. You guys are hunting fresh water just don't know a guy hook a 3000 pound great white right of the SC coast 3 hours ago


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 14, 2016)

HookinLips said:


> THIS. And I will also add that the increased number of people year after year has made our dismal bird population even worse. There actually was a time when Clark's Hill was actually worth the gas and there was a time when you could kill more than a pair of woodies at dyars. A lot more in fact. The PEOPLE have made it worse. I strongly believe that we actually do have decent places that could hold a decent number of migratory birds. Not anywhere near what the western states have but it could be a lot better than it is if you eliminated 90% of the people. Why on earth would any birds stay on a body of water where there are more people than birds shooting at them, boats driving around all afternoon "scouting" running them up every hour, etc.? I have places I hunted where many years ago we could limit out on mallards (that's right, limits of mallards in GA) that I have not even seen a single duck in this year. Nothing's changed other than development and about 90% more people hunting the area. Seems logical to think that the people are the problem.



Good point, and I ask this in seriousness. Do you scout birds on the Hill or hunt there? If yes then aren't you also part of that percentage?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 14, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Great reason not to shoot a particular gun....because of the ad.  Same types of ads for just about every type of gear, clothing, and gun out there.  Even dog food has ads like this.  If it goes boom consistently, keeps me warm, or helps my dogs fetch more ducks, I'll use it.  (And that's why I got a benelli when they came out and proved themselves). I've noticed that a lot of companies use the same guy in the ads.  Long hair, beard....the photographer's name is Lee Kjos.  And I'm almost positive that's his son in he pics.  I've seen him on benelli, rig em right, and others.



Yea kinda like blaming duck hunting suckiness on Duck Dynasty too huh.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 14, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I fought in three wars , I know what tuff is.
> The other guy has something to prove. You guys are hunting fresh water just don't know a guy hook a 3000 pound great white right of the SC coast 3 hours ago



Tough is also relative, which is my point. I know a man who suffered a spinal cord injury. He is having to learn how to do all things motor skills related. He has a tough time writing.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 14, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Good point, and I ask this in seriousness. Do you scout birds on the Hill or hunt there? If yes then aren't you also part of that percentage?



There is a difference in scouting and running wide open into a pocket getting the birds up. A good pair of glass and common sense goes a long ways.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 14, 2016)

This ^^^^


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 14, 2016)

People all over are fed up with stupid.  Go to any waterfowl forum where Arkansas locals post.  There's a huge movement to push for draws on wma's for OOS hunters.  They blame boat races, accidents,  and crowded spots on OOS hunters, but locals are just as much to blame for a lot of it.   I guess I would be part of that push too if I was a resident. Only reason it hasn't happened is revenue that OOS hunters bring in, plain and simple.  Bottom line, ain't nobody coming to Ga for a hunting experience of a lifetime.


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 14, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Good point, and I ask this in seriousness. Do you scout birds on the Hill or hunt there? If yes then aren't you also part of that percentage?



This vv and binos are something I never leave the house without. But to answer your question, there was a time when I thought the Hill was worth the gas certain times of the year so I guess I used to be part of that percentage. Not trying to toot my own horn or anything but i have been doing this a while so I like to think I did my best not to be part of the problem. 



rnelson5 said:


> There is a difference in scouting and running wide open into a pocket getting the birds up. A good pair of glass and common sense goes a long ways.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 14, 2016)

I a betting on Darwin to thin them out, also tomorrow, temps at 8 degrees, wind 20 MPH, yep, it will thin the out


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 14, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> There is a difference in scouting and running wide open into a pocket getting the birds up. A good pair of glass and common sense goes a long ways.



This 1000000000000X I cannot stress enough how important binoculars are. It seems every time I'm on the lake whether it's hunting or fishing during hunting season I always see these "so called hunter" decked out in there Max 9 camo along with every name brand call made running wide open across flats and river bars getting all the ducks up. I'm beginning to think it's just the fact they don't know any better and haven't been taught or told any different. If anybody has any questions pertaining to scouting or anything you may be to embarrassed to ask publicly shoot me a PM I'll be glad to answer the best I can


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 15, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> There is a difference in scouting and running wide open into a pocket getting the birds up. A good pair of glass and common sense goes a long ways.



Exactly, the only we scout is from afar with good Binos.  

I have seen birds in a cove and run em up then set decoys up and wait for em to come back. Worked out too.

I understand the frustration cause I hunt the Hill alot.  I also see guys acting dumb, but fortunately none have been very bad experiences.  

One good thing is, if the complainers would leave and not hunt the Hill, it would be less folks too.


----------



## castandblast (Dec 15, 2016)

I watched a group yesterday park a boat on a wide open sandbar with ZERO cover any where near them, pull up a scissor blind, and blow the guts out of their call at cormorants all morning. The cormorants still wouldn't come close enough or they would have been shot at. 

I actually found some mallards and killed my limit early. I almost felt bad enough for the feller to go over and give him some tips, but I didn't want to seem like a jerk and I had to get to work.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 15, 2016)

emusmacker said:


> Exactly, the only we scout is from afar with good Binos.
> 
> I have seen birds in a cove and run em up then set decoys up and wait for em to come back. Worked out too.
> 
> ...



See there's actually people in this country that actually do it the right way.  Your sir are one of the few.


----------



## castandblast (Dec 15, 2016)

but how can you see how many birds are there up without running a mud motor right in the middle of the flock?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 16, 2016)

castandblast said:


> but how can you see how many birds are there up without running a mud motor right in the middle of the flock?



i normally take a buddy with me and after i have counted all my fingers and toes my buddy will start counting his fingers and toes if he runs out we done found us a hole!


----------



## hunter64 (Dec 19, 2016)

You don't need a call just a few decoys a mojo  get hid a be quite and wait they come in on there own ...I ha e been provided g that fact for 35 years


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 19, 2016)

krazybronco2 said:


> i normally take a buddy with me and after i have counted all my fingers and toes my buddy will start counting his fingers and toes if he runs out we done found us a hole!




Dang I've been doing it wrong this whole time


----------

